# Any Rammstein lovin' furs?



## Balorspike (Feb 26, 2007)

Thats right, I loves me some German metal. The soothing screams of Till Lindemann put me to sleep most nights. Who else has heard of/likes these guys? And if so, whats everybody's favorite song? (say Du Hast and i shall internet slap you ) Mine is probably "Stein um Stein" off of 'Reise, Reise'


----------



## capthavoc123 (Feb 26, 2007)

"Sonne" is my favorite.

But I have to be honest, "Du Hast" is a close second.

Also, and correct me I'm wrong, but Rammstein recorded the original "Blitz Off" that was played in the opening cut scene of FFX.


----------



## Petrock (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm a fan of some of their music...Rosenrot is the one that won't stay out of my head. *whacks head against keyboard* Nope, still there....and my favorite german metal song is 5 Marz (Fifth of March), by Megahurz.


----------



## TeeGee (Feb 26, 2007)

Mein Teil is my favorite Rammstein song. Awesome video, too.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Feb 26, 2007)

Rammstein rules, but Finntroll > Rammstein.


----------



## Hanazawa (Feb 26, 2007)

I like Klavier.

and also Engel.


----------



## Ylm (Feb 26, 2007)

Where the hell is the other TV, Music and Entertainment threads? Also, I don't care for Rammstein, but I don't hate them either. I prefer Manowar to Rammstein.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 26, 2007)

I got to see a Rammstein/KMFDM concert a few years back in Berlin, Germany (and again in Munich).

I'm a "bit" of a fan you could say.


----------



## TeeGee (Feb 26, 2007)

WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> Rammstein rules, but Finntroll > Rammstein.



No joke! Shame that the singer left though :/


----------



## WolfSoldier (Feb 26, 2007)

"Du Hast" is one of my favorite songs.


----------



## Icarus (Feb 27, 2007)

*headbangs*
I lurve this band.
I like it because it is in a different language than the one I speak, and I like to sing in different languages.  (especially Latin, no...not Latino Latin, LATIN Latin.  Aka:  et minus deus christo, etc.)


----------



## Mega Wolf (Feb 27, 2007)

Not really. 'Du Hast' was pretty good when I first heard it in HS, but unfortunately that was their only song they played on the radio, and after the school shooting trends started and they managed to find Rammstein songs on the computers of the dumb as hell kid shooters, they stoped playing their stuff on the radio period. I'm not one to pay for music when I can hear it on the radio (Also lacking a job 98% of the time makes buying CD's a pain) so I lost track of the band and it fell outta my favor.


----------



## Charha (Feb 27, 2007)

Hell yes! You could almost call me a fan, I guess.

Sonne is my favourite. The music video was awesome.


----------



## DavidN (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm not too much into Rammstein, but Till Lindemann has an amazing bass voice (and his comments on the school shootings in interviews are sensible, too, so I've great respect for him for that). The Germans seem to be good at metal in general.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Feb 27, 2007)

GWAR is four times the show and music that Rammstein can do, but RAMMSTEIN is a great Powermetal Band...however ManoWar is far superior....

And I was a Du Hast addict...so

I hate RAMMSTEIN now...


----------



## Option7 (Feb 28, 2007)

I fucking love rammstein.
And they're not powermetal... At all...

My favourite songs are Mein Herz Brennt and Sonne.


----------



## DavidN (Feb 28, 2007)

I see them most often described as "tanzmetall", which is as good a description as I can think up.


----------



## Surgat (Feb 28, 2007)

_Amerika_ 
_Tier_ 
_Du Hast_


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Feb 28, 2007)

I've got 2 favs by them: Sonne and Amerika.


----------



## Aheria (Mar 4, 2007)

We are.. not sure what we'd pick.... Kashi says Morgenstern & Rosenrot, I say Feur Frei & Ich Will

So there are our picks. That was difficult.


----------



## Jayness (Mar 5, 2007)

I've just recently got myself to listen Rammstein - I mean just personally.
My personal favourites are... err... so many 9.9 Maybe "Mein teil" and "Dalai lama"


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 5, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> I got to see a Rammstein/KMFDM concert a few years back in Berlin, Germany (and again in Munich).
> 
> I'm a "bit" of a fan you could say.



Aw... you saw them? That's awesome! Supposedly they don't tour too far out of Germany, right? Certainly not to the US 

"mein herz brennt" is my favorite... among many of their songs.


----------



## Pyurio (Mar 5, 2007)

Rammstein was my Gateway to NDH (Neue Deutsche HÃ¤rte). And now that I grow fond of this music genre I expand to other NDH band as well, like OOMPH! and Megaherz.

Partially thanks to them half of my song-library is in German (In other Genre as well, not only Metal-Industrial).


----------



## Shippomaru (Mar 5, 2007)

Been a Rammstein fan myself for a few years, mmyes.

The first song that actually got me into them wasn't Du Hast like many people I know, but after seeing the Live Aus Berlin version of Weisses Fleisch... With the sparking shoes Till wore while rolling around the stage during the intro, and Flake's awesome 'dance'. x3;

Since then, they've been on my playlist, and I've got each of the albums, and a few DVD's. As for favourite songs...

1. Rein! Raus!
2. Weisses Fleisch
3. Mein Teil
4. Tier
5. Dalai Lama
6. Zwitter
7. Benzin
8. Mann Gegen Mann
9. Te Quiero Puta
10. Feur Frei


----------



## thegreathamster (Mar 6, 2007)

Are you kidding? Rammstein kicks ***! My favorite song is "BÃ¼ck dich"

"BÃ¼ck dich, dein Gesicht ist mir egal"


----------



## Roarey Raccoon (Mar 18, 2007)

I love Rammstein, I got into them after hearing one song. My faveourite track of theirs is Alter Mann from their Sehnsucht album. I also love just about every song on Mutter. I haven't given Reise Reise a proper listen though, that's on my 'to do' list.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 21, 2007)

Dew Haast

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/73373


----------



## sateva9822 (Mar 21, 2007)

MMmmmMMmmm, yes! I love


----------



## Zelda Marraven (Mar 22, 2007)

Rammstein = very yes. I love 'em.  My favorite song would have to be "Mein Herz Brennt", although I like most of their songs.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 25, 2007)

Rammstein is awesome XD

Feur Frei wins my vote. I play it when pvping on my fire mage in WoW.


----------



## CoyoteLoco (Mar 25, 2007)

Ich Will > everything else done by Rammstein... imo. I can sing all of Du Hast, though. xP


----------



## unsterblichkeit-drache (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah, they kick ass. My personal favorite is Du Hast, but Sonne is a uber close second. I'm German, was born in Germany, and speak German so I love German music. I also listen to KMFDM and Massiv in Mensch, so if you like Rammstein you should try those two as well.

Hagel zum unsterblichen Drachen(It means hail the immortal dragon in German)
-Mikhal


----------



## V-Princess007 (Mar 30, 2007)

Here the fan number 1 of them.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 30, 2007)

CoyoteLoco said:
			
		

> I can sing all of Du Hast, though. xP



Oh god.. do you have a scary, growling voice too? That would be awesome! I've been singing for a band recently and I'm definitely up there in pitch... I could never pull off Rammstein x_x


----------



## Option7 (Mar 30, 2007)

I agree, he's one of those vocalists with a really distinctive voice. Bands like trivium, and slayer and what not are pretty easy to emulate. But with Rammstein, Korn, Disturbed and several other bands, it would almost be blasphemy to try...


----------



## BrutusCroc (Mar 30, 2007)

You bet your ass I love Rammstein!

Favourites from each album
- Das Alte Leid
- Zwitter
- Ohne Dich
- Spring (I love the sustained guitar riffs)
- Buck Dich


----------



## ValentineCrow (Apr 1, 2007)

I do enjoy Rammstein, althought i first heard it while playing laser tag in a foggy arcade tracking down the only other player (lol he was 12. and yes, i won 57 shots to 8). The music was so driving, it also covered all noises the suits made so i walked behind him shooting for atleast half a song. Woot. First CD was the "Sehnsucht" after that just got stuff from boyfriends.

my fav songs are :
Los, Tier, Feuer Frei!, Amerika (my dad thinks its funny), & Ich will


----------



## The Lone Nomad (Apr 1, 2007)

Aww I love Rammstein  I have ever since I was 14. They were my first favorite band and got me into the wonderful world of the German language. I think they were the first band CD I bought too. 

However, Rosenrot, from what I heard...teh stinky. 

Some of my favorite songs are Seemann, Sehnsucht, Spiel Mit Mir, Reise Reise, Hallelujah, and Amour.


----------



## umdie80weiss (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi ,  my opninion is Rammstein is the best band ever! IÂ´ve all album and live dvds and the next time they tour iÂ´m going to go on their concert at least on time(but i think two times). my favourite tracks are asche zu asche and of course Du riechst so gut.


----------



## CyberPuppy (Apr 4, 2007)

Quite possibly my favorite band EVER.

Favorite song: Feuer frei.

Thanks, to Rammstein, I've discovered tons of other really great German bands, like OOMPH!, Eisbrecher, In Extremo, Megaherz, Sportfreunde Stiller, BÃ¶hse Onkelz, etc.


----------



## Ambu (Apr 5, 2007)

One the best bands of all time, I love too many songs to pick just one. Although.. Sonne is up there. :>


----------



## Silverblue (Apr 8, 2007)

I love me some Rammstein.  Best stuff to dance to.


----------



## MacroKaiju (Apr 9, 2007)

Zwitter
Keine Lust
Feuer Frei
Rosenrot
Ich Will
Sonne 
All not bad, I love Keine Lust and Ich Will


----------

